# Death Note (Anime)



## BB7 (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma che *capolavoro* è? Davvero spettacolare... consiglierei di guardarlo sopratutto a chi non è appassionato di Anime o di robe giapponesi per ricredersi. La trama oltre a essere piena di colpi geniali ha proprio una struttura perfetta anche per farci un film serio. Qualcun'altro ha visto l'anime o letto il manga? Ma poi vogliamo parlare della soundtrack? Pazzesca trasmette una tensione e un'emozione sbalorditiva. Per chi non sapesse di cosa sto parlando:

_Light Yagami è uno studente modello, annoiato dal suo stile di vita e stanco di essere circondato da una società di crimini e corruzione. La sua vita prende una svolta decisiva quando un giorno trova per terra un misterioso quaderno nero con scritto in copertina "Death Note". Le istruzioni riportate sul Death Note asseriscono che qualsiasi persona il cui nome venga scritto sul quaderno morirà. Inizialmente scettico sull'autenticità del Death Note, credendolo uno scherzo, Light si ricrede quando assiste alla morte di due criminali di cui aveva scritto il nome sul quaderno. Dopo aver incontrato il vero proprietario del Death Note, uno shinigami (let. Dio della morte) di nome Ryuk, Light cercherà di diventare il "Dio del nuovo mondo", mondo di cui lui stesso decide leggi e punizioni.

In breve, il grande numero di morti inspiegabili cattura l'attenzione dell'Interpol e di un misterioso detective conosciuto solo come Elle. Light capisce subito che Elle sarà il suo più grande nemico, e da qui ha inizio una sfida fra i due per provare la propria superiorità._

Il genere è tra il poliziesco e l'azione, in tutto gli episodi sono solo 37 dalla durata di 20 min ciascuno. Io consiglierei davvero a tutti di guardarsi almeno i primi 2 episodi e sono straconvinto che non potrete fare a meno di continuarlo (;


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

L'avevo gia visto 2-3 anni fà. Ho visto il pimo episodio e mi sono mangiato tutti i 37 in una settimana. Davvero complicato ma chi lo ha fatto è davvero un genio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

Visto 3 anni fa,un capolavoro assoluto


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2012)

Un capolavoro. Me lo divorai in un paio di giorni.


----------



## Albijol (23 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo anime, ma dopo un "certo evento" la storia diventa molto più noiosa. E il finale, per quanto bello, viene innescato "male".


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Non ho mai finito di vederlo (sono arrivato circa a metà).Devo rimediare perchè a tratti è davvero geniale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2012)

Lo voglio vedere da tempo.

Attualmente lo fanno in TV da qualche parte o devo scaricare gli episodi?


----------



## BB7 (23 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere da tempo.
> 
> Attualmente lo fanno in TV da qualche parte o devo scaricare gli episodi?



Lo facevano su MTV e lo fanno su qualche programmino di SKY ma in entrambi i casi la versione è semi-censurata, quindi ti mando ora un MP (;


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lo facevano su MTV e lo fanno su qualche programmino di SKY ma in entrambi i casi la versione è semi-censurata, quindi ti mando ora un MP (;



Riesci a mandarlo anche a me,per favore?


----------



## BB7 (23 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Riesci a mandarlo anche a me,per favore?



Certo che si (;


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lo facevano su MTV e lo fanno su qualche programmino di SKY ma in entrambi i casi la versione è semi-censurata, quindi ti mando ora un MP (;



Non mi pare che la versione di Man-Ga sia censurata


----------



## Butcher (24 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lo facevano su MTV e lo fanno su qualche programmino di SKY ma in entrambi i casi la versione è semi-censurata, quindi ti mando ora un MP (;



Manda a anche a me, che m'hai fatto venir voglia di rivederlo


----------



## BB7 (24 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che la versione di Man-Ga sia censurata



Quella su Man-ga non lo so invece quella su MTV era semi-censurata, cioè cmq le parolacce tipo "bastar*o" le lasciavano ma toglievano le parole che potevano risultare "blasfeme".


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Novembre 2012)

Geniale. La prima volta non ero riuscito a comprendere bene la dinamica delle scene finali, ma alla seconda volta mi era già più chiaro.
Fantastico, quasi quasi lo ripesco anche io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2012)

Ho visto i primi 15 episodi, davvero bellissimo.
Light è un genio del male, L. un genio dell'intuito, Misa la variabile impazzita e il caos in mezzo a questa gara di intelligenza.
E poi ci sono gli shinigami nello sfondo che allo stesso tempo sono divertentissimi e danno un tocco creepy/dark a tutto l'anime.

A tratti è abbastanza difficile seguire i ragionamenti logici delle investigazioni, ma basta riascoltarli un paio di volte.
Davvero curioso di scoprire come va a finire.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Novembre 2012)

Vista coi sottotitoli 1/2 anni fa....senza parole, qualcosa di fantastico.


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Guardarlo in versione dvd, ossia privo totalmente di censure, è stato impagabile, come Light dice "io sono il dio di un nuovo mondo" fa venire i brividi. Ma è stata un'opera geniale nel suo complesso, anche se gli eventi che capitano ai due protagonisti la rovinano un po', la seconda soprattutto per il modo, a causa di un ******.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Novembre 2013)

Capolavoro assoluto, ormai ogni volta che cerco di scoprire qualcosa, questa suona nella mia testa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Novembre 2013)

Comunque secondo me perde un pò di fascino dopo


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la morte di L


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2013)

Non sono mai rimasto così male dopo la fine di un ultimo episodio.
Semplicemente fantastico, una volta visto lascia un vuoto dentro.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Novembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non sono mai rimasto così male dopo la fine di un ultimo episodio.
> Semplicemente fantastico, una volta visto lascia un vuoto dentro.



Non so se hai visto nel manga come finisce... è un pò diverso...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2013)

Il migliore anime in assoluto secondo me.


----------



## Butcher (18 Novembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non so se hai visto nel manga come finisce... è un pò diverso...



No, appena possibile lo leggerò!


----------



## BB7 (18 Novembre 2013)

A me il finale del manga è piaciuto addirittura di più


----------



## Liuk (18 Novembre 2013)

Letto il manga anni fa, secondo me è meglio dell'anime...
Io comunque ho sperato fino all'ultimo in un finale diametralmente opposto...


----------



## Tobi (21 Novembre 2013)

Un capolavoro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2013)

Ryuzaki


----------



## 2515 (21 Novembre 2013)

Un capolavoro l'anime, meglio del manga. Anche perché le musiche da chiesa e di tensione sono una meraviglia assoluta, danno una tensione incommensurabile. A me di Death Note ha colpito proprio il primo episodio, con le musiche da chiesa, gli shinigami, e poi vedi Light che mentre traduce dall'inglese a lezione il testo si vede che sembra "vuoto", annoiato completamente dalla sua vita e disgustato dalla società.
Be', spesso si dice che più si sia intelligenti e meno ci si diverta, lo specchio è anche questo.

ORA PARLO DEL FINALE, CHI NON L'HA VISTO NON PROSEGUA.

Così come il fatto che il concetto di giustizia in questa storia è fantastico, anche se per forza di cose Light non poteva vincere quindi hanno fatto fare una boiata a Mikami, che se gli avesse dato retta avrebbe vinto (anche se concordo con Matsuda, secondo me Near ha usato il quaderno, infatti Mikami lo controllava sempre al microscopio ogni giorno, strano che non l'avesse fatto proprio quel giorno e anche la sua morte inspiegabile avvalora tutto ciò). La rappresentazione esatta della giustizia a livello "morale" qui è quella di Soichiro, il padre di Light, e di Light stesso quando perde i ricordi. Giustizia che viene mostrata giusta ma mancante di risultati, infatti Soichiro muore e Light stesso ne denigra il risultato alla fine della storia, facendo capire che chi parla solo di buoni propositi alla fine non ottiene mai nulla e ci rimette invece. L e Light si sono dichiarati giustizia all'inizio, ma nessuno dei due lo è. Anche L lo ammette perché dice di non fare quello che fa per giustizia ma per il suo divertimento, in quanto lui risolve solo casi che gli piacciono, indipendentemente da quanto essi siano cruenti o da quanto le vittime o i loro parenti soffrano. E come dice lui stesso, per vincere è pronto anche a barare, essendo lui un uomo riprovevole, dato che non accetta perdere.

Io quindi considero L e Light due figure intelligenti che pur consapevoli della propria ipocrisia (L si sostiene giustizia ma ammette di non agire perché vuole quest'ultima, Light all'inizio dice che bisogna cambiare le cose anche a costo di impazzire o morire, riconoscendo quindi che sarebbe potuto cadere in balia del potere) cercano di cambiare le cose nel mondo. Senza contare che Light, se avesse ucciso subito la squadra e fosse stato, quindi, spietato (uccidendo anche suo padre) subito dopo la morte di L, sarebbe stato a posto, perché Near avrebbe dovuto ricominciare da capo e come si è visto non ne sarebbe stato mai capace, non essendo uno che si espone come Elle, che solo esponendosi quest'ultimo ha potuto tenere sotto scacco Light.

Concordo comunque con chi sostenga che dopo la morte di L la storia perda appeal, perché Near e Mello non sono affatto interessanti quanto lui, specie Near (ipocrita disgustoso, prima dice che L è un perdente e poi ammette di fronte a Light di essergli inferiore), ma loro sono stati fatti soltanto perché, appunto, Light non poteva vincere.


----------

